# Help



## liljenn (Aug 22, 2007)

WE are trying to purchase a motorhome that will be used for weekend trips and a few week long trips.  Right now we have a travel trailer and my husband hates to pull it.  I have many questions.

1.  Which kind is better diesel or gas (funds are somewhat limited)?
2.  What are the pros and cons of owning a motorhome as opposed to a TT?
3.  How much would it cost for monthly service on average?
4.  How much work will be required to keep up with the needs of the vehicle?

Thanks for helping us.  I feel so overwhelmed right now and want to make the right decision so we can enjoy ourselves.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

RE: Help

IMO i would go for the diesel if u can afford it ,, the maint is kinda high but alot of it u can do u self,,, as far as the tt thingy ,, i would rather have a class A more then a tt ,,, here is the reason ,,, i pull into my sight ,, hit the auto levelers ,, go out hook up the water ,, sewer,, and electric and i'm done ,,, it prob ,, takes about 11 mins if u wanna time it,,, the tt thingy takes alot longer,, u have to pull in ,, unhook,, level the tt ,,by hand ,, hook up the nessities and then put out the leveling bar to keep from rocking in the tow end,,, by the time u do all that ,, i'm starting up the grill and watching u still hook up  :laugh: 
I don't mean any thing against tt here just staing a point...
BTY u never said what size class a u were looking at or gonna purchase...
I myself have a 40' Alegro Bus Diesel Pusher and have the time of my life in it,,,
I own a 28 acre farm and me and the wife travel 9 months outta the year and we love it,,,
The class A should be considered u'r 2nd home


----------



## C Nash (Aug 22, 2007)

Re: Help

Will you be buying new or used?  If funds are limited gas is probably th better option IMO. Ride and CCC will be better on the diesel. Mh will probably cost more for insurance and tags than TT.  Can hubby do the maintiance on a MH.  They are expensive to have repaired.  Small servicing is easy such as oil change.  Will he like driving a MH?  Better test drive to see. I love to drive ours but towing a TT was no problem either.  Most still tow a small car behine a MH so you have 2 vehicles to keep up. I have owned most all kinds or rvs and the MH serves our purpose best now.  I like the ease of setup and can just pull off for a rest and don't have to leave the vehicle plus the Gkids love riding in it.  All JMO and only you can make the finaly decision


----------



## liljenn (Aug 22, 2007)

RE: Help

I do have another question for you.  I teach school so we will not have time to use it a lot.  Will it make a difference if the diesel has to sit a lot?


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

Re: Help

I agree with C Nash the eas out ways the the TT ,, as he stated u can pull over anytime and have a snack or lunch or even just relax from a day of driving ,, without leaving the main vehicle ,, heck u can even camp over night at the TS or WW and never miss being plugged in ,, u have the genset and the water on board ,, what else could u want ,,, (mybe some one to drive it for u) JK  :laugh: 
I think u will like whatever u chose ,, be it ga or diesel... as long as u call it ur's


----------



## C Nash (Aug 22, 2007)

Re: Help

Diesels are made to run and if you are not going to use it that much the gasser is the better option IMO. Sitting is bad for any engine for long periods of time.  What price range is you budget? It takes a long time for the diesel to pay for the higher cost of the unit.   If you want power, ride, less noise, moreCCC and it fits the budget go diesel.  keep in mind that there has been a change to low sulpher diesel fuel and how it will affwct older engines or even the newer ones is yet to be determined.


----------



## hertig (Aug 23, 2007)

Re: Help

1) diesel is 'better' but more expensive.  Gas vehicles don't mind storage as much as diesels.
2) motorhomes are much better to travel with and set up, but the same or perhaps a bit inferior to trailers to stay in.  They are much more expensive and difficult to maintain, insure and register (depending on where you live).  And once you reach your destination, it is difficult to get around unless you tow a complete second vehicle (called a 'toad).  Which requires maintenance, insurance and registration as well.
3) maintenance depends on what you have, how much you use it, your abilities and luck.  It is relatively minimal.  It is repairs which really costs.
4) I'd say a day before you leave and 1/2 hour per day while travelling.  Perhaps an hour per week while living in it, and perhaps an hour per month while stored.


----------



## liljenn (Aug 23, 2007)

Re: Help

Our budget right now is no more than $75, 000.  We are probably going to have to go used.  We love going camping, we are just unsure about his big of a purchase.  How much would you say you pay a month for upkeep on average?


----------



## liljenn (Aug 23, 2007)

Re: Help

Ya'll are so wonderful to help me out with all this stuff.  Do you know what the best MH is in your opinion?


----------



## OpenRoads (Aug 23, 2007)

Re: Help

If you locate the right dealership, and continue to do some homework, I believe you can buy a New gas Allegro Open Roads made by Tiffin for the price you are looking to spend for a used.  Plus have the confidence of great factory support, if needed, after the purchase.  

Also, a purchase from the right dealership, will make your experience a very satisfying one.

I have no fudicial or other relationship with Tiffin, other than being a very satisfied customer, and knowing many satisfied customers who have shared their experience regarding Tiffin support.  

We also discovered during our research that Newmar had a great reputation for customer support.  My only concern with Newmar is they have reduced their warranty period, to be in line with other similar company warranties, as I understand it.  Also, their new CEO is from fleetwood, and not sure where he will take Newmar in the future.  We are looking at another Tiffin, mainly because of their track record historically, and our personal experience.

That said, there are a number of good coaches, it will come down to your personal preference.  Look at many, check the forums as you are, and test drive those you are interested in, and you should enjoy the satisfaction, and confidence of the decision you make;;;;, which will make your future ride even more satisfying as you go down the road.

You can probably find other brands of new gassers for the price!

Good Luck in your Endeavor (no pun intended).  I think they make a coach called Endeavor!


----------



## Shorty (Aug 23, 2007)

Re: Help

Decisions, decisions. 
I know what you're going through. we have been traveling with 2 kids and 2 dogs since '94 in a 32' Class A. We love it. We'll put on an average of 6000-8000 miles a year on it. Now we're ready to upgrade to a pusher(I like Tiffin, National, Country Coach).
Don't get me wrong, mine is ready to go from here to anywhere right now(soon as I get the generator fixed), I'm just ready for a change after 13 years in the same one.

My 2 cents,
Don't rush into it
research
shop(sales people hate it when all you want to do is shop, but hey, it's your money)
research some more
look online at coaches
if it's gonna sit, either fire the deisel up once a week and drive it to work or get gas
Shop some more and make sure that the floor plan works for you.

If you've noticed, I said research. I thought that I knew alot until I read the information aquired from the RV Comsumer group. After joining and going through the information they provide as part of being a member and reading this forum, I am literally having the best time shopping for my next one. 


Happy hunting!!


----------



## Shorty (Aug 23, 2007)

Re: Help

OOPS
I think I forgot to spell check that there last message...sorry

Thank goodness for spell check


----------



## hertig (Aug 23, 2007)

Re: Help

When I got my used diesel motorhome, I had everything serviced (engine, tranny, generator, hydrolic system, and chassis)  About $1100 or $1200.  But that was just so I knew where I stood; if you have complete service records you might not need anything right away.  I expect follow on service to be about once per year or perhaps 10K miles, for about $200.  Plus the tires have a 5 year life, and they are about $550 each and it takes 6 of them.  Plus batteries every so often, say $120 for chassis or $240 for 4 house.  Plus insurance and registration.  Plus repairs.  Fortunately no storage fees.  So I guess I run less than $500 a month for the diesel.  Of course if you have cheaper insurance, don't get ripped off by your state for registration and can do much of the work yourself, it would go way down.  Gasser would probably be cheaper as well.  Perhaps under $100 per month if you can suspend insurance when not using it.


----------



## liljenn (Aug 24, 2007)

Re: Help

We have decided to go with a disesel.  My husband wants to keep it for awhile and we want to travel over my summer break.  How old of a diesel could we get and still be OK, if we find one that has been really taken care of?  Is it better to go with a delaership or individual?  I know it is cheaper with an individual.


----------



## Shorty (Aug 24, 2007)

Re: Help

I've been asking myself that also. And like John said, if you can find one with maint records it's a plus. I'm lookin for 1 around 10 years old. 
Around 2000 they switched to electronic injectors and there were some problems. According to friends of mine that fix these things, these issues have been taken care of.

With this in mind, my 2 cents again...at least 300 for the engine and find a coach that keeps it's value. In other words, one that is built to last. I have seen some DPs that are in my price range only to find the side walls failing, cabinets and walls coming loose, electric and plumbing issues. There are coaches that are made for quantity and then there's some made for quality.

Along with the coaches I mentioned in my earlier post, I have found that the Winnebago Ultimate is a nice coach also. A fellow jeeper has one and swears by his 2002.

But, then again, I can across a 40' 92 Monaco I could have gotten for 20k...but my wife won't let me go older than ours


----------



## hertig (Aug 25, 2007)

Re: Help

An individual will probably be cheaper, but once the sale is final, that is it.  A 'good' dealer can be reasonable on price, and more importantly, support you after the sale.  So shop for the dealer just as carefully as you shop for the RV.

The age of the diesel is relatively unimportant.  The age and mileage of the motorhome itself is more important.  The older it is, the cheaper, but the reason it is cheaper is that it is more likely that things are worn out, and it may be harder to get parts.


----------



## liljenn (Aug 29, 2007)

Re: Help

We have finally decided on a Bounder diesel 2000 model, I think it is called 36S.  It has 63,000 miles on it, but it is a diesel so we are hoping the miles won't make a big difference.


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 30, 2007)

Re: Help

Miles won't hurt a diesel if it has been maintained properly; however, age will hurt the rest of the motorhome.  If it was manufactured to high quality specs/standards, well maintained, and not abused, you should be ok.  If the tires are original, you will need to replace them immediately no matter how good they look.  7 years use is maximum for tires.


----------



## liljenn (Aug 30, 2007)

Re: Help

It looked very good.  There was a new oil filter in the engine and it did not look too worn.  It, of course did not look new, but for 7 years old it was in great shape.  The couple traded it in on a much nicer and newer model.  WE are going to keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## Shorty (Aug 30, 2007)

Re: Help

Keep us posted how it works out. I'm kickin tires and lookin' for a DP also and a Bounder has made it's way to the table


----------



## liljenn (Aug 31, 2007)

Re: Help

I'll let you know how it works.  Before we buy it we are going to take it to Freightliner and have them check it out and let us know if everything looks good.  If all goes well we should be sitting in our Bounder by Saturday, not tomorrow,  but next Saturday. Good luck finding a DP.  We just lucked up upon this one.


----------



## miket (Sep 1, 2007)

Re: Help

Good luck on your choice.  :laugh:   However, looking at the filter does not tell if it has been changed at the proper mileage, along with the oil. Understand you are looking at a 4 to 5 gallon oil change, and expensive filters. If you live in a cold climate, you'll need to treat the fuel if temps go below 20 deg F as the fuel starts to gel or wax up. You'll need to change the fuel filter(s) and check if you have an automatic water separator or if you manually have to drain the water. You may need to periodically drain the water out of the air brake system if it does not have an auto drain. There is more maintenance on a diesel than a gas unit, but once you get into a schedule, it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## liljenn (Sep 4, 2007)

Re: Help

WE live in South Carolina around Greenville and the weather in the winter will occansionally dip below 20 but not for long and not many days at all.  Is there a book or website that tells us a basic maintanence schedule for diesels?  WE have just made a subscription to MotorHomes hoping to get some help form that magazine.  WE are actuallu awaiting Thursday when it gets checked out.


----------

